# Quick release grinder mount



## Aaron_W (Feb 23, 2018)

I guess this counts as shop made tooling. 

I bought myself a grinder several months ago (I think last July...), today I fired it up for the first time to grind some lathe tools and it works great. As my small basement shop really isn't a good place to grind metal, I came up with the idea of a quick mounting block.

I have an outside workbench. It is covered but exposed, I guess you could call it a carport, although parking a car under is difficult due to the location. 
We have had occasional theft issues from people coming into the back yard and helping themselves to things, so I don't leave anything valuable outside. Plus probably better not to leave a grinder outside anyway even if protected from direct weather effects.







and the mount itself, just a piece of scrap redwood 2x6 and some 1/4" and 3/8" carriage bolts. 
Technically my first project for the grinder was grinding the ears of the wingnuts so they don't hit the base of the grinder. I was able to get them on enough to keep it from escaping if there were a wheel failure, but not get them snugged down tight until I removed a little off the corners. Had to buy a 3 pack of wingnuts which worked out perfectly, because I could grind one, and use the other two to hold down the grinder.






Also so happy I let you people talk me into buying a quality grinder, instead of a cheapo 6" with concrete wheels. This thing runs smooth and grinds metal so much faster than I'm used to. It took me less than 10 minutes to screw up one lathe bit and properly grind another. Hey that's why they put two ends on these things right?


----------



## francist (Feb 23, 2018)

I have built more than one vise base like that, they're very handy and a great way to keep spaces a little flexible. Nice job!

-frank


----------



## dlane (Feb 23, 2018)

My back yard is known to have big and small lead flying around when thieving  tweek freaks are around. 
Video deals with it while I’m gone !. I’ve got in trouble for boobitraping things .


----------

